# Dogs shot by farmer



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just read that a Husky and Malamute who escaped from their garden were shot by a farmer when found in his field of sheep, poor dogs,and poor owners
What a shock


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Also poor farmer for being put in that position through no fault of his own


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Good fences make for good neighbours.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, a shame all round,apparently he had sheep in the field, but no mention of the dogs worrying them,


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Yes, a shame all round,apparently he had sheep in the field, but no mention of the dogs worrying them,


Whether right or wrong .... the farmer has the right to shoot anything he believes may be a threat to his livestock ...... I knew a few in Cumbria who would shoot into the air / vicinity of the dog at first ... if it didn't run , or move away then he took aim and fired ... it is awful but , we do need to be responsible with our dogs around farmland .


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Yes, a shame all round,apparently he had sheep in the field, but no mention of the dogs worrying them,


Just the presence of dogs in a field can be worrying to sheep, they do not actually have to start chasing them.

Those sheep are entitled to be left alone, not harassed by dogs and of course, unlike the dogs, are not luxury items but a farmer's livelihood.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

apparently it can cause ewes to give birth early with the lambs if they are stressed with another dog nearby. A farmer's collie dog will be different to an escaped non farm dog.


----------



## davis (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi friends 
This is really sad . I love pets specially dogs and i even can not imagine to do this .Mnay times i seen many pets wandering in my feilds but i never take such a step .

Please make suggestions and visit:

Gardeners Gold Coast
_____________
Sarge's Mowing and Maintenance is a local lawn mowing and garden maintenance business with a long history of serving with complete customer satisfaction.

Sarges Mowing and Maintenance
Address : 10 Edgehill Dr Nerang QLD 4112 Australia?
Phone No : 61 466 691 707
http://sargesmowingandmaintenance.com.au/


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

davis said:


> Hi friends
> This is really sad . I love pets specially dogs and i even can not imagine to do this .Mnay times i seen many pets wandering in my feilds but i never take such a step .


It's a little different in the UK Davis, and although very sad, having only seen a photograph last night of a ewe mauled to death by dogs, I really do have sympathy with those farmers who have to make such a terrible decision. The problem is, as well, that a minority of dog owners are oblivious to the problems their dogs cause, and allow them to wander off lead repeatedly, whether they worry livestock or not, and the farmer is not to know if it's their dogs causing the problem, or he's just happened across their dogs at that particular point in time. Dogs should always be on lead when walking across farmland, on a public footpath, in the UK these are rights of way only, not for people to amble along, or stop and have a picnic, but to get from one point to another.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

We have had problems with dogs chasing/worrying livestock. I would have no problems shooting any dog that did this..once dogs start chasing/attacking livestock I have found they come back and back and do it more.

A neighbour's land backed on to an industrial estate and he had a lot of problems with dogs and he used to shoot them then someone told him to get a llama. so he did...I don't think he ever had any more problems with either dogs or foxes worrying stock again..he did have problems with walkers cos the llama used to chase everything out of the place.lol


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

When are people going to learn :mad2:

Your husky should not get the chance to escape! I have 8 ft walls, onto concrete where he can't dig under and I still supervise him in the garden. 

Once a husky gets something into its head IE chasing livestock he is not going to just snap out of it. They're obsessive, prey driven and if it's a threat to someones livelihood of course they're going to shoot the dog. 

I would never let mine be in the position to be shot in the first place 

Poor dogs


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very sad for the Dogs and the owner and the Farmer.
More for the Dogs because they are the innocent ones in this.

The owners will have to live with the mistake of not providing enough to safe keep them in their garden.

R.I.P Beautiful Dogs and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor sheep and poor farmer being put in the position of having to shoot them


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

So sad on all counts, The dogs/owners/farmer... and livestock! :'(

There was a program on last week with something in it about this subject, did anyone see it?
I wasn't paying too much attention but I 'thought' I heard it said that a farmer can only shoot dogs which are alone?

They cant shoot if they are with the owner.. unless the owner cant get the dog under control.... 

Did I hear right? anyone know?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Gertrude said:


> So sad on all counts, The dogs/owners/farmer... and livestock! :'(
> 
> There was a program on last week with something in it about this subject, did anyone see it?
> I wasn't paying too much attention but I 'thought' I heard it said that a farmer can only shoot dogs which are alone?
> ...


I think it might have been Countryfile? Not sure think a farmer may have said if he sees owner will get them to try and get them to get the dog under control


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I think it might have been Countryfile? Not sure think a farmer may have said if he sees owner will get them to try and get them to get the dog under control


Aah, that could be it, thank you

I need to pay more attention


----------



## dnlbwls (Jul 14, 2013)

so there you farmers stop shooting dogs and get lamaa's lol a great idea
sell the wool and make money too


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> I think it might have been Countryfile? Not sure think a farmer may have said if he sees owner will get them to try and get them to get the dog under control


and if the owner can't get them under control, shoot them too:devil: (just joking) :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> and if the owner can't get them under control, shoot them too:devil: (just joking) :lol:


Oh, I dunno - the more I hear and see about some owners, the more I think they need shooting :ihih:

Sad situation all round for dogs, owners, farmer and sheep


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Such a shame, the garden should have been more dog proof


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's a little different in the UK Davis, and although very sad, having only seen a photograph last night of a ewe mauled to death by dogs, I really do have sympathy with those farmers who have to make such a terrible decision. The problem is, as well, that a minority of dog owners are oblivious to the problems their dogs cause, and allow them to wander off lead repeatedly, whether they worry livestock or not, and the farmer is not to know if it's their dogs causing the problem, or he's just happened across their dogs at that particular point in time. Dogs should always be on lead when walking across farmland, on a public footpath, in the UK these are rights of way only, not for people to amble along, or stop and have a picnic, but to get from one point to another.


It's no different in the US, I don't know what Davis is talking about TBH.
Lunar was full of shot when we got him and with a wonky leg from a rifle shot that had healed over. Dogs get shot here all the time for the exact same reason.
Farmers have a right to protect their livelihood.


----------

